# Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati bite report?



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 15, 2015)

I hope the title didn't mislead you, because no, I haven't been bitten by my T but was wondering if anyone else has, by this species or genus. Mine seems pretty relaxed, so I'm considering holding her, even though I am advised not to and I understand the risks. She's still small and I'm unfamiliar with how potent their venom is.. :: so any info on that would be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 15, 2015)

Old World, so assume potent and stay clear of holding.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 15, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Old World, so assume potent and stay clear of holding.


Basically: don't be complacent or stupid with them.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hands off dude..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 15, 2015)

Handling OW T's is not worth the risk of holding them.. In my opinion.. You have two aspects to contend with.. Yourself getting hurt and/or reacting allergically to their venom, and also adding one more hospital case of someone being bitten by a T(People wont be looking at the fact that you were handling the T and got bit, they will think, " Venomous spider, shouldn't be domesticated")... It just adds possibilities of a bad stink for the T hobby

This is my look on it

---------- Post added 01-15-2015 at 02:20 PM ----------

Note: I'm not trying to be a buzz kill

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Misty Day (Jan 15, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> reacting allergically to their venom,


You can't have an allergic reaction to t venom.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 15, 2015)

Tcks123 said:


> You can't have an allergic reaction to t venom.


The main reason not to handle a T is the risk it might pose to other people (incase of an escape), if someone gets bit by this T, it would most likely be a trip to the ER, if someone other than the owner gets bit, this gives the hobby and tarantulas a bad rep, not only this, some people would take action against the hobby which would have a negative outcome.. the second thing is the T might get hurt, I don't care about the person getting bit due to handling (I mean you asked for it). Ts are very unpredictable and even though it might seem calm, all that can change in a blink of an eye.. OW lack urticating bristles so their first response when being provoked usually would be to bolt (OW are super fast) or to turn around and defend itself (potent venom).. the only response the body has to the venom is a normal immune response (in cases such as bee stings, getting allergic to it is called anaphylaxis or in severe cases anaphylactic shock, this is when the immune system has a hypersensitive reaction towards a certain substance). The higher the venom potency of the specimen, the higher the immune response thus more severe symptoms than you would get getting bitten by a specimen with a lower venom potency. The venom of the tarantula differs from venom such as from bees, you can't get allergic to it, the only reason in case where the person bitten might get infection, inflammation, swelling etc. Is because of the foreign bodies and bacteria that enters the body.. don't handle this T, you're only asking for trouble.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## awiec (Jan 15, 2015)

Another fun fact, if one peruses the bite reports is that most pain medications will not work to ease the pain. T venom is so poorly understood and primitive, that we are not exactly sure how it interacts within the human body. People often recount it as the worse pain they had and some women compared it to child birth. Also add to the fact that some people report reoccurring cramps and pain months from the initial bite, you aren't going to die but you will wish you could time travel and smack yourself for handling a potent spider. You don't need a species specific bite report, looking at the genus as a whole will give you a good idea on what you're in for and Asian species probably have the worse venom out there (haven't had enough Aussies bit for them to report on their species in large numbers).

While I do not know you, from what you have posted in the past few days/week I have a good feeling that you should not go near this genus; the vibe you give off makes me feel that you will be in over your head and will get bit.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 15, 2015)

It's not just handling.  People get bit while doing cage maintenance and cage transfers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec (Jan 15, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> It's not just handling.  People get bit while doing cage maintenance and cage transfers.


I was more highlighting in that the OP was talking about handling this species or others in their care but even if the OP has no desire to handle, I don't think they have the necessary skill to do those above things without getting hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 15, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> The main reason not to handle a T is the risk it might pose to other people (incase of an escape), if someone gets bit by this T, it would most likely be a trip to the ER, if someone other than the owner gets bit, this gives the hobby and tarantulas a bad rep, not only this, some people would take action against the hobby which would have a negative outcome.. the second thing is the T might get hurt, I don't care about the person getting bit sue to handling (I mean you asked for it). Ts are very unpredictable and even though it might seem calm, all that can change in a blink of an eye.. OW lack urticating bristles so their first response when being provoked usually would be to bolt (OW are super fast) or to turn around and defend itself (potent venom).. the only response the body has to the venom is a normal immune response (in cases such as bee stings, getting allergic to it is called anaphylaxis or in severe cases anaphylactic shock, this is when the immune system has a hypersensitive reaction towards a certain substance). The higher the venom potency of the specimen, the higher the immune response thus more severe symptoms than you would get getting bitten by a specimen with a lower venom potency. The venom of the tarantula differs from venom such as from bees, you can't get allergic to it, the only reason in case where the person bitten might get infection, inflammation, swelling etc. Is because of the foreign bodies and bacteria that enters the body.. don't handle this T, you're only asking for trouble.


Thanks for clarifying this for me

---------- Post added 01-15-2015 at 06:04 PM ----------




Tcks123 said:


> You can't have an allergic reaction to t venom.


Thanks for the correction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 15, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> Mine seems pretty relaxed, so I'm considering holding her


Looks can be deceiving.   A gaboon viper may look calm and relaxed, but no matter how it looks, handling it would be a poor choice.  A t is not much different....we have enough knowledge about the species to know better than to handle it...no matter how it appears.   

Be smart, please.:wink:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## shawno821 (Jan 15, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Looks can be deceiving.   A gaboon viper may look calm and relaxed, but no matter how it looks, handling it would be a poor choice.  A t is not much different....we have enough knowledge about the species to know better than to handle it...no matter how it appears.
> 
> Be smart, please.:wink:


Aww,you don't cuddle your gaboon viper? You must be a newb...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 15, 2015)

*Thanks for the heads up*

You guys are right, I only wanted to hold her because she seemed so calm, oh well, I guess it's just not worth the risk. Now, if someone were to get bitten while maintaining or caring for the T, please feel free to report. Thanks for the replies :biggrin:

---------- Post added 01-15-2015 at 04:24 PM ----------

I've never even heard of this genus before, in truth, it was a freebie with a purchase, but I feel she'd make a great addition to my collection. I just wondered if anyone had experience holding this T and with the venom of the species. Consider your warning heard! lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## awiec (Jan 15, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> You guys are right, I only wanted to hold her because she seemed so calm, oh well, I guess it's just not worth the risk. Now, if someone were to get bitten while maintaining or caring for the T, please feel free to report. Thanks for the replies :biggrin:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-15-2015 at 04:24 PM ----------
> 
> I've never even heard of this genus before, in truth, it was a freebie with a purchase, but I feel she'd make a great addition to my collection. I just wondered if anyone had experience holding this T and with the venom of the species. Consider your warning heard! lol.


Who was irresponsible to add that as a freebie? Whenever freebies are offered I check thoroughly to see what they offer before I agree to it. Granted I'm at the point of the game where I can care for most tarantulas but I really am not for surprises.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't consider myself an expert like yourself but I'm not an irresponsible person either, I care for my pets just like you would. I feel I was up for the challenge and I accepted it, also It's still very much a sling, but I understand what your saying and I respect your opinion. Not a lot of info is out on the Hati Hati that's why I asked if it were possible to handle.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 15, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> It's not just handling.  People get bit while doing cage maintenance and cage transfers.


Especially when having species not suited for their experience level, they let their guard down.

---------- Post added 01-16-2015 at 05:44 AM ----------




Tarantula Fangs said:


> I don't consider myself an expert like yourself but I'm not an irresponsible person either, I care for my pets just like you would. I feel I was up for the challenge and I accepted it, also It's still very much a sling, but I understand what your saying and I respect your opinion. Not a lot of info is out on the Hati Hati that's why I asked if it were possible to handle.


 our advice is not to handle it, and don't let your guard down with these species, obviously it won't throw threat postures since it's still a sling, but it will definitely get attitude as it grows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Jan 15, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> I don't consider myself an expert like yourself but I'm not an irresponsible person either, I care for my pets just like you would. I feel I was up for the challenge and I accepted it, also It's still very much a sling, but I understand what your saying and I respect your opinion. Not a lot of info is out on the Hati Hati that's why I asked if it were possible to handle.


Generally I just look up the genus as a whole, there are new spiders being brought in all the time and sp Hati Hati means no one has gotten around to give it a proper name and carries the name trade people give it as a place holder. I'm no expert but I get very wary about situations where someone *may* have bitten off a little more than they can chew. I would suggest housing it in slightly larger containers, give it plenty of hides/sub and minimize disturbances. This is not a very nice genus so one needs to be careful.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 16, 2015)

awiec said:


> Who was irresponsible to add that as a freebie? Whenever freebies are offered I check thoroughly to see what they offer before I agree to it. Granted I'm at the point of the game where I can care for most tarantulas but I really am not for surprises.


Personally, I like surprises :biggrin:.. Granted I;ve had enough experience with a variety of species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad2008 (Jan 16, 2015)

So.... who added a Cyriopagopus as a freebie? That seems extremely irresponsible and dangerous imho. 
Alls i can say is the Hati Hati really enjoys having a tube and to have enough substrate to make a burrow until about 3 inches or so then they will be alot mroe active outside of the burrow. This is my experience at least.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 16, 2015)

Chad2008 said:


> So.... who added a Cyriopagopus as a freebie? That seems extremely irresponsible and dangerous imho.
> Alls i can say is the Hati Hati really enjoys having a tube and to have enough substrate to make a burrow until about 3 inches or so then they will be alot mroe active outside of the burrow. This is my experience at least.


I will agree this was a highly irresponsible move on the seller's part

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## concretednut (Jan 16, 2015)

My Hati is a great hunter and very fun to watch but I'm scared oop:less of her and rightly so. Listen to everyone else here and enjoy em behind the glass.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 17, 2015)

guys guys, relax  I'm not a child taking care of a pet, I'm sure everything will be ok. I already mentioned that I won't be handling it, so no need to worry, I appreciate all of your concerns. Honestly though where would I be without you guys. <3 <3 

---------- Post added 01-17-2015 at 06:10 AM ----------

agreed!! I'm happy with her, It's really something new that I look forward to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 17, 2015)

Why are you so concerned as to who gave me the T? It's irrelevant at this point, I will not be disclosing who. I also own T's including obts, irminias, and a lividum and it's my decision on what tarantulas I can and can't own. I appreciate what you have to say but at this point of the conversation it's getting tiring explaining to you that I am not a child and or a newbie to owning T's, even though Im still new to Arachnoboards. Quite simply, the cyriopagopus genus was a genus I've never personally heard of and was hoping to find more information on the forum, since I couldn't find much on the species online, you've already answered my questions and I truly appreciate your advice so please move past this and focus on any more information on the Hati Hati, thank you. 

---------- Post added 01-17-2015 at 02:24 PM ----------

Thank you for that information, Ill be sure to do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 17, 2015)

Not one person questioned your ownership of this species...not one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 17, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> I don't consider myself an expert like yourself but I'm not an irresponsible person either, I care for my pets just like you would. I feel I was up for the challenge and I accepted it, also It's still very much a sling, but I understand what your saying and I respect your opinion. Not a lot of info is out on the Hati Hati that's why I asked if it were possible to handle.


It's plausible that I could be missing something, but I was really under the impression that old world Ts are not to be handled regardless of how much or how little is known about them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 17, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I was really under the impression that old world Ts are not to be handled regardless of how much or how little is known about them.


Same here, in spite of a few show-off videos on youtube.  I thought even those who defend handling are speaking of slower more docile NWs.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 17, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> It's plausible that I could be missing something, but I was really under the impression that old world Ts are not to be handled regardless of how much or how little is known about them.


+1.  No tarantulas should be handled, it's an old school holdover that is gradually going away.  The freak show aspect is being replaced by people who respect their spiders as wild animals.  Handling OW's is just irresponsible.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 17, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  No tarantulas should be handled, it's an old school holdover that is gradually going away.  The freak show aspect is being replaced by people who respect their spiders as wild animals.  Handling OW's is just irresponsible.


These pets are observational pets. I agree with Poec. These T's don't live out in the wild looking for the next person to pick them up. Unnecessary stress in my opinion

---------- Post added 01-17-2015 at 09:33 PM ----------




Tarantula Fangs said:


> I don't consider myself an expert like yourself but I'm not an irresponsible person either, I care for my pets just like you would. I feel I was up for the challenge and I accepted it, also It's still very much a sling, but I understand what your saying and I respect your opinion. Not a lot of info is out on the Hati Hati that's why I asked if it were possible to handle.


Enjoy this species however, very beautiful species of T!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## John Palmer (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi everyone I'm a newbie to tarantulas and to this site I have a pink salmon a curly hair a bumba calaba A chilles rose a Peru pink toe just got my first obt and even I know not to hold touch or poke any of mine and defo not the old world ... sorry for spelling I have learning difficulties... pls no grammar police

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveM (Jul 15, 2020)

John Palmer said:


> Hi everyone I'm a newbie to tarantulas and to this site I have a pink salmon a curly hair a bumba calaba A chilles rose a Peru pink toe just got my first obt and even I know not to hold touch or poke any of mine and defo not the old world ... sorry for spelling I have learning difficulties... pls no grammar police


Hi John, welcome to Arachnoboards! This thread is > 5 years old, and on the subject of Cyriopagopus handling and bites -- not a good subject for a newbie, or for anyone really.
To introduce yourself, you should go here: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/introduce-yourself.101718/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KenneyG (Mar 10, 2021)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> I hope the title didn't mislead you, because no, I haven't been bitten by my T but was wondering if anyone else has, by this species or genus. Mine seems pretty relaxed, so I'm considering holding her, even though I am advised not to and I understand the risks. She's still small and I'm unfamiliar with how potent their venom is.. _O: so any info on that would be nice. :biggrin:


DO NOT HANDLE I REPEAT DO NOT HANDLE LOL  but seriously they are too fast for any kind of handling whatsoever and they can be nasty if they want to be believe me I have gotten a lot of threat postures and slapping from mine but she prefers to dart like a lightning bolt most of the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Mar 10, 2021)

KenneyG said:


> DO NOT HANDLE I REPEAT DO NOT HANDLE LOL  but seriously they are too fast for any kind of handling whatsoever and they can be nasty if they want to be believe me I have gotten a lot of threat postures and slapping from mine but she prefers to dart like a lightning bolt most of the time


Your 6 years too late for the reply bud.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kibosh (Mar 11, 2021)

0311usmc said:


> Your 6 years too late for the reply bud.


Well I mean... The point still stands. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenneyG (Mar 29, 2021)

Kibosh said:


> Well I mean... The point still stands. Lol


Exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Highland scorpion king (Jul 5, 2021)

Misty Day said:


> You can't have an allergic reaction to t venom.


Yes you can!!! Different people react differently,just as some people have an allergic reaction to certain chemicals.


----------



## Irithyllian (Jul 7, 2021)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> *Thanks for the heads up*
> 
> You guys are right, I only wanted to hold her because she seemed so calm, oh well, I guess it's just not worth the risk. Now, if someone were to get bitten while maintaining or caring for the T, please feel free to report. Thanks for the replies :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I have a small sling if it myself and it grows pretty quickly. But it’s from the same genus as the cobalt blue and the cobalt blue itself was intense, but maybe because it was my first T.


----------



## Highland scorpion king (Jul 8, 2021)

I would seriously advise against handling or even attempting to handle any Asian species tarantula,it might be kudos earning points in the macho poseurist stakes, but as they lack the secondary defence of urtication, they usually ultra defensive,and the bite has greater potency than new world species generally, worth also bearing in mind the hospital bills (if in USA) for treatment ,because with a colleague who was bitten by Cyriopagopus Minax ,they reported feeling intense pain right up their arm ,linked to nausea ,the symptoms would dissipate then recoccur ,and took over a month to clear completely,and considering also the risk of injury or fatality to a dropped spider,one should ask is it worth it? Of course if masochist pursuits is what floats your boat, be my guest,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

